# Fischbestand ermitteln?



## manon (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallö!

Ich habe mich im Mai bereits vorgestellt, wir haben uns einen "alten Fischteich" gekauft und dabei einen Fischbestand von ca. 150 Karpfen und etwa 4 __ Zander mitübernommen. Nun war der Teich bis zur Algenblüte jedoch so trüb, dass wir nie bis zum Grund gesehen haben. Da Karpfen ja "grundeln" haben wir uns nicht darüber gewundert sie nie an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen. Auch von den Zandern haben wir nichtmal eine Flossenspitze zu gesicht bekommen. Irgendwann kurz nach dem Kauf haben wir einen kleinen Fischschwarm gesehen (etwa 20 Stück mit ca. 30cm Länge) die im Schwarm durch den Teich geschwommen sind. Einige Wochen später konnte ich einen Fisch nahe dem Ufer vorbeizischen sehen, kann aber nicht sagen was es war. 

Und seither haben wir keinen Fisch mehr gesehen. Nix. Nada. Niente. 

Mittlerweile ist das Wasser so klar, dass man bis zum Grund in 2,5m Tiefe sieht. Das Wasser haben wir bereits 2 Mal testen lassen - Trinkwasserqualität! Es wachsen einige "Büsche" vom ährigen __ Tausendblatt drin. 

Es war zwischenzeitlich ein versierter Angler bei uns, weil wir wissen wollten wie wir die Karpfen locken oder pflegen können. Er hat uns Tipps zum Füttern und zum Umgang gegeben, allerdings selbst auch keinen Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen. 

Wir sind mittlerweile zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es mit nichten 150 Karpfen sein können - aber dass wir nichtmal mehr einen einzigen sehen, macht uns schon stutzig. Kurzfristig hatte ich die Idee, dass ein Monster-Zander da drinnen wohnt, der alles frisst was sich bewegt. Aber auch der müsste nach dem Verzehr von einigen Karpfen so groß sein, dass er sich nicht in den Tausendblattbüschen verstecken kann. 

Außerdem kam uns schon die Idee, dass die Verkäufer uns möglicherweise betrogen haben und den Teich noch vor dem Verkauf leer gefischt haben und eben der Mini-Fischschwarm zurückgeblieben ist. 

Ich würde - nach diesem vielen Geschreibe - gerne wissen ob es Wege gibt den Fischbestand zu ermitteln. Habt ihr diesbezüglich Erfahrungen? Muss man den Karpfen erst beibringen, wo regelmäßig Futter reinfällt oder laufe ich dann Gefahr mir den Teich zu verdrecken, wenn doch keine mehr drin sein sollten und das ganze Futter (Mais, Frolic, Fliegenlarven, Hafermark [?]) am Grund vor sich hingammelt? 

Gibt es - neben dem Fischadler - noch andere Vögel die einem den Teich leer fressen und dabei so große Fische aufnehmen können?

Großes Seufzen. Alles Liebe!


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Manon,
ich habe früher mit meinem Freund ein Netz durch den Fischteich gezogen, um die Forellen raus zu bekommen.
Allerdings glaube ich, dass dein Teich dafür vielleicht zu groß ist.
Aber falls du wissen möchtest, was darin lebt??

Wie ich in deinem Profil gelesen habe, möchtest du aus dem Fischteich ein Biotop machen. Die beste Voraussetzung dafür wäre ja, wenn alle großen Karpfen und __ Zander weg wären.
petra


----------



## samorai (26. Aug. 2016)

Die Karpfen immer zur selben Zeit an der gleichen Stelle füttern, auch Duftmittel wie Anis unter das Futter mischen, ansonsten gehen lauwarme gekochte Kartoffeln oder Basamiko-__ Reis.
Nimm die __ Zander raus, Karpfen lieben die Ruhe dann werden Deine Karpfen auch sichtbar und Du kannst dich daran erfreuen.
Stehen sie unter Dauerstress kannst Du lange ins leere kuggen.
Tipp; Schon einmal im dunkeln mit einer Taschenlampe versucht, geht bei der Teichgrösse mehr oder weniger am Rand,


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2016)

HI,

habt ihr die 150 Karpfen denn beim Kauf gesehen oder hat das der Vorbesitzer gesagt?

bei 2terem kann das natürlich auch ne schamlose Übertreibung gewesen sein (waren vielleicht mal  150 K1/K2 eingesetzt worden, wovon dann natürlich auch welche eingehen, von Reihern und Co. gefressen wurden oder zum Teil abgeangelt wurden - gerade wenn Fischteiche eher abgelegen liegen und net laufend vom Besitzer besucht werden wird da sehr viel "schwarz geangelt"

__ Zander werden wohl keine mehr drin sein wenn es mal ein Karpfenteich war. Denn das was Karpfen lieben mögen Zander ganz und gar net (schlammige Böden). Zander findet man normalerweise über Hartgrund wie Kies-/Steinböden, über Felsformationen ect. auf deen sie tagsüber ruhen.

MfG Frank


----------



## sebastian79nrw (28. Aug. 2016)

Ich teile Franks Überlegungen. 150 K 1, da kann auch schonmal nichts von übrig bleiben. ich halte es auch für undenkbar, dass man Karpfen in einem kleinen Teich so lange nicht sichtet. ich habe einen Teich von 50x40m, ca15 Karpfen schwimmen darin und dort ist richtig Bewegung. 

__ Zander in einem unpassenden Wasser überleben nicht. Habe einmal 200 Z1 in oben genannten Teich gesetzt und nie mehr gesehen, war einfach kein passendes Wasser für Zander. 

Generell überschätzen viele Menschen die Wirkung von Besatz. In der Natur verschwinden Tiere, die sich in der Umgebung nicht durchsetzen können, sehr schnell. Fische, die sich aber halten können, muss man in aller Regel nicht besetzen. Diese müßige Diskussion erleben viele Angelvereine alljährlich. Wird wenig gefangen, fordern die Mitglieder mehr Besatz, was aber keine Wirkung erzielt, wenn das Gewässer ungeeignet ist...


----------



## Haggard (28. Aug. 2016)

__ Zander mögen tiefen, trübe Gewässer, klares Wasser ist nicht Artgerecht. Karpfen kommen eigentlich von ganz alleine an die Oberfläche, wenn man regelmässig Toast an die selbe Stelle wirft. Bei mir am Fischteich kommen die Karpfen sofort.
Was auch helfen mag, um Fische zu finden, wäre ein Pol-Brille. Da sieht man deutlich mehr.


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Sebastian,
Grundsätzlich würde ich dir recht geben, jedoch ist das nach Aussage von Manon schon länger ein Karpfen- Zuchtteich, sollte also von daher keine Probleme geben.


----------



## sebastian79nrw (28. Aug. 2016)

Vermutlich eher ein Aufzuchtteich. Dies setzt aber regelmäßige Fütterung und das Fernhalten von Fressfeinden, insbesondere des Kormorans voraus. 150 K1 oder auch K2 sich selbst überlassen, verlieren sich schnell, mit unter bleibt wirklich nichts, gar nichts übrig.


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Das kann schon möglich sein. 
Oder wie schon von Manon vermutet, vor Übergabe abgefischt oder oder oder.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

manon schrieb:


> Gibt es - neben dem Fischadler - noch andere Vögel die einem den Teich leer fressen und dabei so große Fische aufnehmen können?


Kormoran


Persönlich würde ich mir im Baumark für 5 Euro einen Eimer Fischfutter kaufen. Dann am Steg einen Futterring festbinden. und immer mal wieder füttern. 

Futterring kann man sich ggf aus einem Stück Schlauch selber basteln.

Nach ein paar Tagen wissen die Fische das da etwas zu hohlen ist und schauen ab und zu mal nach.


----------



## Terminator (5. Sep. 2016)

__ Zander werden außerdem zu groß für einen Teich unter 10 m Länge und 10 m breit und 3m tiefe.


----------



## domserv (5. Sep. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> __ Zander werden außerdem zu groß für einen Teich unter 10 m Länge und 10 m breit und 3m tiefe.



Da steht aber im Profil was von 1000 m2. Das sind 100 x 10 oder 50 x 20 oder, oder , oder. Auf jeden Fall mehr als 10 x 10


----------

